# Lets See The Skinny running boats!!!!!



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

I know there is a lot of opinions just wanting to other rigs!!!


----------



## saltwater (Feb 10, 2006)

*Trans cat svt200*

Skinny running and it is for sell!


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

The only thing that runs skinnier than my boat are my 2 feet.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

14 transcooter
Big thanks to (On The Hook) for the cool TX #'s


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

21 tran









Custom mud boat


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

flounder daddy said:


> The only thing that runs skinnier than my boat are my 2 feet.


I want that boat back.....


----------



## Jflo22 (Jan 31, 2013)

*RFL*

18" rfl


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

My curlew and friends mudbuddy


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*they aint pretty*

dad's boat right and my mud boat...not to many places we cant go


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Those are some cool boats. Noob question: Obviously these are great for flounder gigging and getting into the shallows. When it gets cold I am guessing the fish go deep? How far offshore can you safely go in these to chase them or is that assumption off base and you can catch fish in the shallows year round?


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

*my ibis*

scary shallow


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Logan said:


> dad's boat right and my mud boat...not to many places we cant go












This looks like more fun than a room full of nuns with tourette's syndrome. I'd be tempted to fish naked. If you do, don't post the pics. It's cool. Just sayin'. heh.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> Those are some cool boats. Noob question: Obviously these are great for flounder gigging and getting into the shallows. When it gets cold I am guessing the fish go deep? How far offshore can you safely go in these to chase them or is that assumption off base and you can catch fish in the shallows year round?


Offshore like for snapper? Or off the shoreline in the bay?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Offshore like for snapper? Or off the shoreline in the bay?


Shoreline...sorry.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

spooled said:


> scary shallow


Nice sled!


----------



## 4season (Mar 18, 2013)

It's went everywhere I've asked it to go!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

My Gator Tail. Don't get much more skinny.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Love this little scooter!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

DUDE! I didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Sometimes you have to test the limits. 
Mud and Sand are worlds apart.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*they are hard to push*



Hardwired said:


> Sometimes you have to test the limits.
> Mud and Sand are worlds apart.


sand bars create a sudden stop. makes you remember they arnt unstopable


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Fun


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Hardwired said:


> Sometimes you have to test the limits.
> Mud and Sand are worlds apart.


Been there. Done That. Have the T-Shirt.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

They're called mudders not sanders. LOL!


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Mowdy S10*

*This one runs plenty skinny....*


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine runs pretty skinny!! More mudboats on this site then I thought...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> Mine runs pretty skinny!! More mudboats on this site then I thought...


Seen a boat like that pullin down Sheldon rd the other day,wouldn't happen to be you would it?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

No prop can go where the jet goes, and for sure can't stop.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Plenty shallow but a little slow.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)




----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

RobRed said:


> *This one runs plenty skinny....*


You didn't happen to buy that boat not to long ago from a guy in flourbluff


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

aggie182 said:


> Plenty shallow but a little slow.


LOL x2 with my PA 12


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Not the skinniest running but gets the job done.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

aggie182 said:


> Plenty shallow but a little slow.


X3 with my Trident Angler


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Seen a boat like that pullin down Sheldon rd the other day,wouldn't happen to be you would it?


Was not me... Rarely in that area and def not with my boat in tow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Definitely not the skinniest but I can run in 6 inches all day.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely not the skinniest but I can run in 6 inches all day.


with no prop? awesome!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Exhaust driven, you aught to see him hit the afterburner! lol Nice ride James!!


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

theyallbreak said:


> You didn't happen to buy that boat not to long ago from a guy in flourbluff


Actually yes,I bought it from a friend of mine. It was sitting there not being used so I decided wth.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Skinny for its size...*

She'll float in 6" and run in less.....don't ask how I know. Get's up off the mud and clears just over oysters with engine jacked up.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

This was obviously taken in deeper water, but this boat will run plenty skinny for me.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Po boys flats boats!


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

3CK said:


> My Gator Tail. Don't get much more skinny.
> View attachment 592517
> 
> View attachment 592518
> ...


Been waiting for someone to post some these pics.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

tomball terror said:


> Been waiting for someone to post some these pics.


Nice boat James! HAHA.


----------



## SuperYak (Sep 21, 2012)

She runs really shallow..........fishes shallow........and jumps up shallow.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

She'll get skinny with and without the T top on. Haven't had her to long so need to get some better pics.


















She'll get skinny as well and hop out of anything.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

SuperYak said:


> She runs really shallow..........fishes shallow........and jumps up shallow.


beautiful Maverick!!!
what model and length?


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

20' Haynie


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

The TRP gets me in, up, and out of everywhere I need to go.


----------



## bowhunterjrm (Sep 30, 2009)

Curlew...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> The TRP gets me in, up, and out of everywhere I need to go.


best tower setup I have seen yet!


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

What a thread - pure boat ****. You guys have some sweet rigs!


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

Just added a burn bar and poling platform. Coastline marine did the work and did a great job.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

stiles said:


> What a thread - pure boat ****. You guys have some sweet rigs!


You ain't bull****ting. Nice sleds.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Weekday Warrior who is the tall guy in the picture? He looks a lot like my cousin.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

boom


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I know I know not y'all's kinda boat but it'll get me super shallow.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

He is a friend of my cousin. His name is Steve and I think he is from San Antonio. All I know.


----------

